# Race: What is ur race???



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

NO ONE IMAGNE SOMETNING<<<<< just woundering nothing more nothing less,


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

White and Nerdy


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

white. i'm actually a legit caucasian, like my ancestors are from the caucasus mountains.


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

Human


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

roylee1970 said:


> Human


 That what we learne in school!!!!

but in real life things don't work like that!! :um


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sure they do if you don't pay attention to the bull****. There are people in every race that complain about other races but for the most part we all get along fine antil the whining about races starts.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm an alien 8), take me to your leader.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Hopeful25 said:


> I'm an alien 8), take me to your leader.


Marshall Applewhite is up with u u u u u u u u u


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Black


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I am Eurasian. (Half Asian, half White)


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

successful said:


> Black


Same


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Honky

hey hey hey! Calm down. I can say it :b


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone else wondering why Hispanic is grouped in with Middle Eastern?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Very good question.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

zerotohero said:


> Anyone else wondering why Hispanic is grouped in with Middle Eastern?


Because he is strightarrows, do not question his poll making skills


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I accidentally chose "Not sure,,,, lololollo", but I meant to choose mixed.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hispanic ,indian (got aztec in me)


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

zerotohero said:


> Anyone else wondering why Hispanic is grouped in with Middle Eastern?





Pandemic said:


> ^ Very good question.


That is a good question :sus, I didn't notice that before.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Asian *****!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm Asian.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Eurasian (Mixed)


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

White


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am worth $283.00 American dollars.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

White and not proud.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

White


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mixed


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm. I can never tell if being brown is Asian. I mean, we're _from_ Asia, but no seems to think that counts.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I am Hispanasian. Mixed of course.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i don't know.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> Hmm. I can never tell if being brown is Asian. I mean, we're _from_ Asia, but no seems to think that counts.


I'm brown and asian! And yes, I kind of agree with you.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^_^


----------



## littlerivers (Jan 17, 2012)

Race is stupid, outdated and not worth discussing.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm part Puerto Rican, Norwegian, Scottish, English, and probably some other stuff I'm not even aware of.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Spartan


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm the Whitest Mo-facka you'll ever find.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

roylee1970 said:


> Sure they do if you don't pay attention to the bull****. There are people in every race that complain about other races but for the most part we all get along fine antil the whining about races starts.


Race is actually nothing more than a social construction. Genetic evidence has shown that there are more differences within a race than between races. However, the idea of race is so ingrained in our society that it's almost impossible to ignore. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? :?

And in case anyone was wondering, I identify myself as white (Polish/Italian American).


----------



## littlerivers (Jan 17, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Race is actually nothing more than a social construction. Genetic evidence has shown that there are more differences within a race than between races. However, the idea of race is so ingrained in our society that it's almost impossible to ignore. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? :?
> 
> And in case anyone was wondering, I identify myself as white (Polish/Italian American).


Exactly. They found more genetic variation within africans than between africans and another "race". It's a silly concept,


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Black.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

my race is HUMAN. OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG like seriously that's sooo trippy. wow


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

these threads make me scared for the future. the education system in this country is WOWWWWWWWWWWW. people graduating thinking that RACE really exists. this is some easter bunny ****

PS to the OP-who is Rae?? or was that a typo? LOLz


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I come from Mars and eat snickers...


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I'm not surprised whites have the majority vote. I don't know why but black people always seem sociable and confident (well, all of the black people I've met have been anyway) though of course this isn't always the case.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Other


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh hey, I know a Rae. 
She's white.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

zerotohero said:


> Anyone else wondering why Hispanic is grouped in with Middle Eastern?


lol, Yeah, what's up with that?

Anyway, I'm white.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

3/4ths european 1/4th native american so I generally just put white. My skin starts out whiter than 90% of people, pure ivory, but can tan so dark my sister and I used to look black by the end of summer when we had our own pool. I tend to tan a little more red than her though. You know how bad my tan lines are all the time....


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

whiteness


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm the whitest Mexican you'll _*ever*_ meet

But still, only four ******* up in here? (I can say that because I'm Mexican)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

white


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

littlerivers said:


> Race is stupid, outdated and not worth discussing.


What a bizarre thing to say. Please explain.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

some of my skin is white. some of it is brown, kind of orangey brown with brown freckles. some of it is a bit red from sunburn.

so i'm not really sure lololollo


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Native American


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Caucasian


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Because he is strightarrows, do not question his poll making skills


mmm,,, I feel that u don't like me,,lolol  ....

BTW, I know a lot about u! more than what u imagine  trust me! :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> mmm,,, I feel that u don't like me,,lolol  ....
> 
> BTW, I know a lot about u! more than what u imagine  trust me! :b


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The 300 kilometer.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Why did you put both Middle Eastern and Hispanic in the same option? You know damn well both groups are totally different from each other, right?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Mixed. My dad is German and I think Irish and my mom is Native American and German, so technically I'm roughly 3 quarters white and 1 quarter Native American, but have been mistaken for everything from a black/white mix, to Asian, to Hispanic, to Pacific Islander.. pretty much everything except what I am, lol.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

White ^^


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, judging from the results of this poll, I guess we now know where the white women at. hehe


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

White African American, on my mom's side Afrikaner, yes I am well aware that African American typically means black, but its always been weird to me that it does, because while I can view a person say Obama as a African American because his father is african, its never made sense to me that a black american would be african american, its like claiming I am Scottish american when my ancestors came here two to three hundred years ago.

I understand I think the african american label is probably used to establish a better identity but it seems to me that black americans are downgrading themselves thinking that the history they have in america is not unique when it is and a very proud cultural heritage (no sarcasm here at all), or that there is some commonality there in africa with some culture group when there really isn't and this is usually found out when they actually go there.


It just seems to me that the label and race should be accurate to the culture it is, it bugs me a little but not a lot, so I won't fight to strongly, what do you think?

So looking at the results, whites most screwed up, Asians next, ummmm that actually makes a queer bit of sense.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

zerotohero said:


> Anyone else wondering why Hispanic is grouped in with Middle Eastern?


Lol!!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm pasty white.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If you believe race is socially constructed, like I do, it depends on who you ask. Some people think I'm Black. Some people think I'm Hawaiian. Some people think that I am Hispanic or of Latin descent. In my DNA, I'm mixed.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ulysses said:


> White African American, on my mom's side Afrikaner, yes I am well aware that African American typically means black, but its always been weird to me that it does, because while I can view a person say Obama as a African American because his father is african, its never made sense to me that a black american would be african american, its like claiming I am Scottish american when my ancestors came here two to three hundred years ago.
> 
> I understand I think the african american label is probably used to establish a better identity but it seems to me that black americans are downgrading themselves thinking that the history they have in america is not unique when it is and a very proud cultural heritage (no sarcasm here at all), or that there is some commonality there in africa with some culture group when there really isn't and this is usually found out when they actually go there.


Like most groups who experience inequality, "Black" populations from a variety of origins (Africa, the Carribbean, even the Middle East) have come together so that they can better bring their concerns to others politically, much like Cuban Americans, Mexican Americans and Spanish Americans come together; much like Chinese Americans, Japanese Americans, and Korean Americans come together. That's the point of the label "Black" _politically_. Separately all of these groups have less of a chance to accomplish what is need to establish equality. They don't have the numbers or resources. So the label isn't really about where you came from. It's about the community you align yourself with to gain more access to resources so you can change your position in society. A person in the Black community can come from a family that's been in the US for generations or they could be the first generation to come to the US. But that's not the point. The point is that all these different people can come together. I do think that it's silly for people to assume that Black and African American are interchangeable, though.

I would also say that being in the US doesn't mean Africa has no influence in your life. For instance, African Americans do not marry at the same rate as White Americans and tend to have children before marriage (if they do marry). Getting married also is not a high priority, although it is highly regarded. The reason is complex, including access to marriageable people, but part of the reason actually is a difference in culture. In many traditional African societies, marriage comes after the baby. Getting married is a much longer process, and having the baby is a way of showing you are ready to enter a marriage. People assume that because Africans were brought over and treated so horribly that they let go of the culture because they were forced to, but the truth is they did everything they could to hold onto it despite adversity, and it shows now in certain trends. Honestly, a lot of us do this every day. When we're in a situation that isn't familiar to us, we use the tools our culture gave us to try to figure out what to do. It seems natural, but it's really the strength of culture! (I of course do not deny that the US "melting pot" concept of people assimilating into American culture at the cost of their cultural identity, though; that is very true).


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

TheDaffodil said:


> Like most groups who experience inequality, "Black" populations from a variety of origins (Africa, the Carribbean, even the Middle East) have come together so that they can better bring their concerns to others politically, much like Cuban Americans, Mexican Americans and Spanish Americans come together; much like Chinese Americans, Japanese Americans, and Korean Americans come together. That's the point of the label "Black" _politically_. Separately all of these groups have less of a chance to accomplish what is need to establish equality. They don't have the numbers or resources. So the label isn't really about where you came from. It's about the community you align yourself with to gain more access to resources so you can change your position in society. A person in the Black community can come from a family that's been in the US for generations or they could be the first generation to come to the US. But that's not the point. The point is that all these different people can come together. I do think that it's silly for people to assume that Black and African American are interchangeable, though.
> 
> I would also say that being in the US doesn't mean Africa has no influence in your life. For instance, African Americans do not marry at the same rate as White Americans and tend to have children before marriage (if they do marry). Getting married also is not a high priority, although it is highly regarded. The reason is complex, including access to marriageable people, but part of the reason actually is a difference in culture. In many traditional African societies, marriage comes after the baby. Getting married is a much longer process, and having the baby is a way of showing you are ready to enter a marriage. People assume that because Africans were brought over and treated so horribly that they let go of the culture because they were forced to, but the truth is they did everything they could to hold onto it despite adversity, and it shows now in certain trends. Honestly, a lot of us do this every day. When we're in a situation that isn't familiar to us, we use the tools our culture gave us to try to figure out what to do. It seems natural, but it's really the strength of culture! (I of course do not deny that the US "melting pot" concept of people assimilating into American culture at the cost of their cultural identity, though; that is very true).


Interesting hadn't considered the problem of strength in terms of getting equality, that does make a bit of sense actually, and unified access, hmm because no one real culture group made it all unified, and because of things like slavery splitting them apart, no cultural continuity was made other then the fact that they were african american, and other shared attributes introduced on them as a group of peoples, interesting.

Some people assume that they let go of their culture, but I know enough to understand they didn't, my point is that in many ways they didn't that their melting pot is a unique combination of slavery, many diverse black slave backgrounds, persecution, strength under adversity, everything from Harriet Tubman, to Frederick Douglas, to the Tuskegee airmen, to persecution many times, to the creation of jazz, arts, sciences, and many other fields, the point being their melting pot wasn't so much a record of assimilation into American culture as a creation of entirely new and unique black culture but founded in America, and one with a unique identity separate from that classical American 'meting pot', but still American.

And that black melting pot culture is unique, what then does it have to do with Africa at all, it occurred to me that perhaps the African label might also come about because it is less offensive to call this culture that then some of the other labels it has been called like ***** or other even more offensive designations, hmmmm?

And another thing, without persecution, is that culture likely to be dissolved into the background of American culture, would african americans as a culture go away simply because they are accepted, somehow despite the high ideals of solving racism as such, it bugs me the price we must pay is the destruction of unique cultures with entirely unique viewpoints.

Actually I'm a mongrel myself, doesn't bother me, mongrels are healthier then pure breds anyway.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> Like most groups who experience inequality, "Black" populations from a variety of origins (Africa, the Carribbean, even the Middle East) have come together so that they can better bring their concerns to others politically, much like Cuban Americans, Mexican Americans and Spanish Americans come together; much like Chinese Americans, Japanese Americans, and Korean Americans come together. That's the point of the label "Black" _politically_. Separately all of these groups have less of a chance to accomplish what is need to establish equality. They don't have the numbers or resources. So the label isn't really about where you came from. It's about the community you align yourself with to gain more access to resources so you can change your position in society. A person in the Black community can come from a family that's been in the US for generations or they could be the first generation to come to the US. But that's not the point. The point is that all these different people can come together. I do think that it's silly for people to assume that Black and African American are interchangeable, though.
> 
> I would also say that being in the US doesn't mean Africa has no influence in your life. For instance, African Americans do not marry at the same rate as White Americans and tend to have children before marriage (if they do marry). Getting married also is not a high priority, although it is highly regarded. The reason is complex, including access to marriageable people, but part of the reason actually is a difference in culture. In many traditional African societies, marriage comes after the baby. Getting married is a much longer process, and having the baby is a way of showing you are ready to enter a marriage. People assume that because Africans were brought over and treated so horribly that they let go of the culture because they were forced to, but the truth is they did everything they could to hold onto it despite adversity, and it shows now in certain trends. Honestly, a lot of us do this every day. When we're in a situation that isn't familiar to us, we use the tools our culture gave us to try to figure out what to do. It seems natural, but it's really the strength of culture! (I of course do not deny that the US "melting pot" concept of people assimilating into American culture at the cost of their cultural identity, though; that is very true).


I'm not black and I've nothing against them..... but Africans don't have the same culture ..... in the end, African-Americans r Americans!!! they've their own culture way of living,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

in my city for example each nationality has it's own part of the city! their own shops,, they don't really share tha much .....

=================================


Ulysses said:


> White African American, on my mom's side Afrikaner, yes I am well aware that African American typically means black, but its always been weird to me that it does, because while I can view a person say Obama as a African American because his father is african, its never made sense to me that a black american would be african american, its like claiming I am Scottish american when my ancestors came here two to three hundred years ago.
> 
> I understand I think the african american label is probably used to establish a better identity but it seems to me that black americans are downgrading themselves thinking that the history they have in america is not unique when it is and a very proud cultural heritage (no sarcasm here at all), or that there is some commonality there in africa with some culture group when there really isn't and this is usually found out when they actually go there.
> 
> ...


just take a short road and say: I'm Afrikaner

u all r Smart but also [email protected]@@


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> I'm not black and I've nothing against them..... but Africans don't have the same culture ..... in the end, African-Americans r Americans!!! they've their own culture way of living


My idea is not that Blacks and Africans have the same way of living (as I said, not all Blacks are even African-Americans). Africans have a vast amount of cultural variance in and of themselves because there are so many nations and tribes. You may find commonalities but in the end there are a lot of different cultures in Africa. My idea is that elements of a culture can be passed down in ways that people are not aware of, keeping us linked to our heritage even if we don't think we know anything about it. In the case of African Americans, it has affected their experience in contemporary American society and contributed to certain trends.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

l answered, but 'race' has little to no meaning to me.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Race is socially constructed. 

That being said, I'm pretty sure I count as "white".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Thaaaaaat's racist!" :lol
I am "White".


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ulysses said:


> Interesting hadn't considered the problem of strength in terms of getting equality, that does make a bit of sense actually, and unified access, hmm because no one real culture group made it all unified, and because of things like slavery splitting them apart, no cultural continuity was made other then the fact that they were african american, and other shared attributes introduced on them as a group of peoples, interesting.
> 
> Some people assume that they let go of their culture, but I know enough to understand they didn't, my point is that in many ways they didn't that their melting pot is a unique combination of slavery, many diverse black slave backgrounds, persecution, strength under adversity, everything from Harriet Tubman, to Frederick Douglas, to the Tuskegee airmen, to persecution many times, to the creation of jazz, arts, sciences, and many other fields, the point being their melting pot wasn't so much a record of assimilation into American culture as a creation of entirely new and unique black culture but founded in America, and one with a unique identity separate from that classical American 'meting pot', but still American.
> 
> ...


I do agree that people try to use African- to be less offensive. I think it can still be harmful though because people end up using it incorrectly (using it in place of Black and including people who don't originate from any African nations). And I don't think they replace the image they have of Africa just because they say African. I think a lot of times people still think of unsophisticated people in grass skirts hunting lions and that's all Africa means. :roll It's like they just found another way to say what they before without attempting to realize what was really wrong with it.

I think that if the culture were accepted it would definitely fade unless the American culture shifted from assimilating and "Americanizing" everyone into allowing distinct cultures. I think that as long as there are distinct cultures, though, there's going to be inequality because such a high value on being American (especially because it's so narrowly defined and we're pretty xenophobic).


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Word.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I am casper-shade


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

_*who changed RAE into Race??? *_

_*RAE*_= all Races are equal!! I wrote this so no one get angry,,, even if I don't think that real life is like that,,,,,,, 



StayingMotivated said:


> these threads make me scared for the future. the education system in this country is WOWWWWWWWWWWW. people graduating thinking that RACE really exists. this is some easter bunny ****
> 
> PS to the OP-who is Rae?? or was that a typo? LOLz


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> I do agree that people try to use African- to be less offensive. I think it can still be harmful though because people end up using it incorrectly (using it in place of Black and including people who don't originate from any African nations). And I don't think they replace the image they have of Africa just because they say African. I think a lot of times people still think of unsophisticated people in grass skirts hunting lions and that's all Africa means. :roll It's like they just found another way to say what they before without attempting to realize what was really wrong with it.
> 
> I think that if the culture were accepted it would definitely fade unless the American culture shifted from assimilating and "Americanizing" everyone into allowing distinct cultures. I think that as long as there are distinct cultures, though, there's going to be inequality because such a high value on being American (especially because it's so narrowly defined and we're pretty xenophobic).


off topic

I'm not black, but I only know about two countries (I also was there 93 & 98).... and no didn't c lions!

40's.... do u c animals? Africa and africans r not what people imagines,,,,,,

There was an american base ,,,, they were isolated,,, even blacks!! they didn't mix with them at all, African-Americans r simply americans!! ,,,,,, and NO americans didn't add anything to that country!!! 

















would like to add: (if u've time to read)

mmm, this was built in (I think ) 1939,,,,,they all love this building,,,, http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/8599571.stm

"Images of period architecture, such as this bar in Asmara, show african's mix of old and new building styles"

but they always put the name of the bar but not the owners!! lololol who said blacks r not (Sometimes) racists!!! :b.....they became really racists now,,,,,, 

,,, Both sides of my family were immigrants,,,it means nothing to me,,,


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> off topic
> 
> I'm not black, but I only know about two countries (I also was there 93 & 98).... and no didn't c lions!
> 
> ...


Those were wonderful pictures.
My best guy friend is from Nigeria and he always gets annoyed that people ask him questions and make comments as if the entire continent is jungle and no one is educated and stuff, even from other Blacks. I'm sure when I was a kid that was what I thought of Africa, too, but I learned pretty early in life that it was an unfair and false image. I think that only happened because I interacted with people who really lived there. If I hadn't, maybe my thinking wouldn't have changed. So I hope that more people will interact with each other because that's really the best way to learn about another place. You can get things offline and from books but to get it from a real person standing in front of you is better.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

White as the driven snow...


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Mixed


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

You could say I'm "black". My family's from Ghana.
I don't really define myself by my race, though, as there are other aspects of myself and my personality that are far more important to my identity.



shy girl said:


> I'm not surprised whites have the majority vote. I don't know why but black people always seem sociable and confident (well, all of the black people I've met have been anyway) though of course this isn't always the case.


Well, most people are sociable and confident, regardless of race. Having SA puts us all in the minority. 
Race polls I've seen on other non-SA websites have always gotten similar results.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

White


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*59.24%*

Looks like White wins again! :teeth


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> Those were wonderful pictures.
> My best guy friend is from _Nigeria_ and he always gets annoyed that people ask him questions and make comments as if the entire continent is jungle and no one is educated and stuff, even from other Blacks. I'm sure when I was a kid that was what I thought of Africa, too, but I learned pretty early in life that it was an unfair and false image. I think that only happened because I interacted with people who really lived there. If I hadn't, maybe my thinking wouldn't have changed. So I hope that more people will interact with each other because that's really the best way to learn about another place. You can get things offline and from books but to get it from a real person standing in front of you is better.


1-Even if a lot of them r living in poverty in this country,,, I saw a lot a lot a lot of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!! _*They have OIL!!!,,,,,,,,*_BTW, it's funny but plane ticket price to Nigiria =%300 more than Hong Kong!!:yes daily flights from my city,,,

2-not sure about this  ,,,,

3-Books,,lololololol,,,,not sure,,,,,, I mean a lot of them lie!:b

BTW, just for fun,, there is a funny 80's movie called Coming to America,,,






Full:


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

apparently I'm Hispanic/Middle Eastern 
lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Iranian and Mexican.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Asian


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Human


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

_Not sure,,,, lololollo_


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Human


we all what u think about others!!!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Hispanic...Why is middle eastern next to it wtf lmao


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

White and freckly. Thats totally a word by the way.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Half white and half native american pretty much.
German, French, Métis, and Ojibwe to be exact.

Though I'm really pale...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

straightarrows said:


> we all what u think about others!!!


Speak English please.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Asian. And yeah, Chinese, Koreans, and Japanese are not the only Asian folks out there lol.


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I think by now at this day in history I'm surely very mixed!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Speak English please.


we all know how u feel/think about other races,,,,, :no


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

_White

_


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Turian!


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

White


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Wait....why hispanic and middle eastern together?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

iam still dumbfounded by the fact theres 17 black people on this site. i thought it was like 3 me included.

iam irish. black irish. from the deep southern parts of ireland.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

17 is nothin. I'll help by adding my black half so make that 17.5 muhahahahahhahah


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Mixed. Cherokee and Irish.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why is "Hispanic/Middle Eastern" a category? What's the connection between an Arab in Syria & a Mexican in Mexico?:stu

That Arab in Syria I believe would technically be deemed white (ever see a Census form that had a category that would fit him any better)?

I'm white, as in German, French, and Danish. I come with a warning label advising against direct exposure to sun.


----------

